# Cảm giác yên tĩnh và thư giãn của phòng ngủ sắc trắng sáng



## victorianga (1/12/21)

Cảm giác yên tĩnh và thư giãn của phòng ngủ sắc trắng sáng Dưới đây là danh sách 17 phòng ngủ với màu sắc trắng sáng chủ đạo sẽ giúp bạn thư giãn trong 1 thế giới bận rộn và nhộn nhịp. Các phòng ngủ theo xu thế gần đây thường sử dụng các gam màu tối, tuy nhiên với những phòng ngủ có gam màu sáng thì lại đem đến cảm giác yên tĩnh và thư giãn hơn cho bạn. Vậy nên nếu như cuộc sống hàng ngày có quá nhiều áp lực thì bạn hãy đừng ngần ngại mà chọn một phòng ngủ nhà mẫu Aqua City Novaland với gam màu trắng để có thể giúp cho mình thật sự sảng khoái nhé. 1. Thoáng mát và đầy ánh sáng - phòng ngủ này sử dụng tường màu trắng được điểm thêm các chi tiết màu hồng nữ tính. Chiếc đèn đứng, 1 bức tranh chân dung và 1 tấm thảm lông càng làm không gian Aqua City đảo Phượng Hoàng ở đâu thêm mềm mại, nhẹ nhàng. 2. Không gian ngủ này vô cùng cá tính, từ bức tường vân gỗ đặc biệt cho đến các bức tranh táo bạo và 2 chiếc giỏ sọc ấn tượng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. Thêm 1 thiết kế khá đơn giản, chiếc giường thấp sử dụng gỗ sáng màu, phía đầu giường là 1 kệ để đồ dài, góc phòng đặt 1 chậu cây cảnh. 4. Phòng ngủ này sử dụng toàn đồ nội thất bằng gỗ làm không gian thêm ấm áp, giường và đệm sử dụng gam màu tối tương phản với màu trần và tường. 5. Thiết kế phòng ngủ này vô cùng nam tính với các đồ nội thất đơn giản, các màu sắc tương phản kết hợp. 6. Các chi tiết đơn giản làm không gian ngủ thêm thú vị, bức tường đá granite cao là điểm nhấn vô cùng độc đáo. 7. Ngay cả những kết cấu đơn giản nhất cũng có thể tạo nên 1 phòng ngủ siêu chuẩn. Bức tường sóng phía đầu giường là điểm nhấn trong không gian này, trong khi sàn nhà sử dụng gỗ tối màu tương phản với toàn bộ phần còn lại. 8. Phòng ngủ này sử dụng rất nhiều màu sắc nhưng không phá vỡ cảm giác yên tĩnh, 2 bên giường và cuối giường đều có tủ lưu trữ giúp chủ nhà tiết kiệm không gian. 9. Sử dụng màu sắc tươi sáng trên nền của những tông màu đơn giản làm phòng ngủ thêm nổi bật, 2 chiếc đèn ngủ có thiết kế độc đáo là điểm nhấn đáng chú ý. 10. Phòng ngủ này mang phong cách vô cùng táo bạo, phá cách, các màu sắc tương phản được sử dụng vô cùng tinh tế đem đến sự cuốn hút kì lạ. 11. Phòng ngủ này đem đến 1 cảm giác vô cùng thoải mái và thư giãn với 3 màu xám, trắng và nâu. Một chiếc võng treo đơn giản và chiếc đệm mơ mộng. 12. Các mẫu trang trí trong thiết kế này đều vô cùng đậm nét và tương phản với nhau, bức tường và sàn gỗ sọc hoàn thành không gian ngủ ấm áp. 13. Một phòng ngủ tối giản nhưng lại chứa nhiều ý tưởng nghệ thuật, từ bức tường gạch độc đáo cho đến họa tiết và những chú chim treo trên trần nhà. Ngoài ra phòng ngủ này còn đặt 1 bàn làm việc và 1 bàn uống nước nhỏ. 14. Thiết kế này sử dụng toàn bộ đồ nội thất bằng gỗ làm không gian ngủ thêm ấm cúng. Trong phòng còn đặt 1 chiếc bàn nước nhỏ, bạn có thể uống trà ngay khi vừa thức dậy. 15. Một phòng ngủ tuyệt đẹp theo phong cách Nhật Bản, không sử dụng giường mà chỉ có chiếc đệm ở giữa phòng. 16. Thiết kế này khá thoải mái, vẫn là tường và rèm màu trắng, ngoài ra còn sử dụng rất nhiều vật trang trí nhỏ dễ thương, trong phòng còn 1 kệ để đồ nhiều tầng. 17. Phòng ngủ Aqua City Đồng Nai cuối cùng của bản danh sách là 1 thiết kế vô cùng nữ tính, từ các hoa văn mềm mại trên tường cho đến các điểm nhấn màu tím và màu xám giúp hoàn thành không gian ngủ hoàn hảo.


----------

